# Amphibia Bracelet Resizing



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Missus has surprised me with a new Vostok amphibia. The bracelet is way too big for my wrists but I can't seem to get the pins out to resize. Is there a particular knack with these.

Cheers

Jamie


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Sadly I don't think so. They should just push out but the ones I had refused to budge despite gentle persuasion with a big hammer 

They're not the best engineered bracelets so I swapped mine out pretty quickly, other less ham-fisted opinions are available though!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

If it is this type of bracelet, one of those cheap blue pin presses on the Bay will do nicely.










Later,

William


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

William

That's exactly the bracelet. Cheers. I'll have a look.

Regards

Jamie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I have both the blue tool and a fairly expensive spring-bar tool with a bracelet resizing pin on the other end. The blue tool is the best one, hands down. I just don't use it like it's meant, I always take out the pin pusher and use it without the base.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info folks. I've ordered one of the blue things for now but think I'll get some screwdrivers and the spring bar tool from Roy's for future use. My local jeweller wanted Â£10 per link for removal! I told them not to other as I need at least 2 possibly 3 links out.

I'll just have to wait til it arrives to wear it. May look at getting a leather or rubber strap too.

Cheers again

Jamie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

10 quid a link? Armed robbery 

I also have several sets of screw-drivers but my favorite ones are, by very far, the Anchor set of 7 that Roy is now selling. Those this are double bladed which means that if one is starting to become blunt you just have to unscrew the driver and you have a brand new blade on the other tip.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Ive had a few of these bracelets and one just wouldn't give over, i think i had to straighten out the link ends or something yo get it apart.


----------

